# GTC (grand theft cube)! My cube got stolen!



## Odin (Jan 30, 2009)

I was walking in the halls of my school during passing period, I had my math binder in one hand and my 3x3x3 (my main speed cube) in the other. When I was walking to my next class some one grabbed my cube from my hand and ran off with it. When i was running after him the principle stopped me and said, “if you don’t stop running I’ll write you up for a referral". I tried telling him that someone stole my cube, but becuse I didn’t have any evidence to prove who did it the principle dismissed the case and told me to go to class. So loooooong story short I don’t have any other 3x3x3 to cube with, and without a cube I can’t go to the Austin Spring comp. What should I do? Should I try to get my parents to buy me a new one?

*EDIT* I dont know who stole it and i didnt see his face...


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 30, 2009)

ROF2L!!!

Nerd! 
(I'm not sure if this insult applies to your or the thief. Ok, both)


You should go to the competition anyway and buy a cube there.


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 30, 2009)

hmmmm .... with me assuming that you don't know who stole it, don't worry at all, someone will definetely lend you a cube and you could proably buy one


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 30, 2009)

I suspect the person who "stole" it was just kidding around. The person will come back to you with it. Hopefully.


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I suspect the person who "stole" it was just kidding around. The person will come back to you with it. Hopefully.



i wish that was ture, but no one at my school plays around like that.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 30, 2009)

No one would have stolen it if you didn't bring it to school.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow...that's...weird xD

Advice: Never bring your main speedcube to school...bring one that's sorta good but you don't really NEED. Or don't bring one like Vulosity implied.



Odin said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the person who "stole" it was just kidding around. The person will come back to you with it. Hopefully.
> ...



Do you happen to live in a nerd ghetto?

Edit: Austin is 21 days from now, just ask around to find who stole it (and then beat the sh** out of them ) or order a new cube...3 weeks is more than enough time to get a new cube.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 30, 2009)

Odin said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the person who "stole" it was just kidding around. The person will come back to you with it. Hopefully.
> ...



A year ago I was cubing (or maybe I was just holding the cube, can't remember) in school and this gangster-wannabe just grabbed my cube from my hand(s) and walked away. I didn't bother chasing after him because I had assumed he'd just return it anyway.

He never returned the cube and the next day, I saw broken pieces of the cube in a drain in school.

Luckily, it was a useless $1 cube. 
*
Never, ever* bring your main speedcube to school. That's really good advice.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 31, 2009)

Wrong. I always bring my main speedcube where ever I go.
No one dares to take anything from me.
Since we are cubers with DIYs, we always need to adjust the screws. That's why I often carry a screw driver. One way to make sure someone returns your cube when he run off with it is by chasing him while holding a screw driver and yelling, "screw you!" After you catch him, stab him with the screw driver until he bleeds. Then you tell him, "You know how I turn the cube so fast? Well, I'm on some sort of illegal drug, that's why. Don't take drugs away from addicts. The withdraw effect can force one to kill. Next time you will die."
Then you take your cube and run away. After that, everyone should know that you are crazy and no one will dare to mess with you.

(I haven't tried anything like that yet, I never needed to. Probably because everyone already knows the consequences of messing with me.)


----------



## Kian (Jan 31, 2009)

whatever happens, don't miss the competition because of this. if you don't buy a cube i'm certain there will be someone there that would be kind enough to lend you one while you're there.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fanwuq is insane! :O


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 31, 2009)

If someone tried to grab my cube, I would hold on to it tight, and if they kept pulling I would let go and give them 5 seconds, then run up, jump them and beat the cube out of them. I never have had to do that, but if I did, I would never have to worry about someone even thinking about stealing it from me.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

After a long discussion with my mom and then later on becoming her slave monkey she decided to by me a blue cube for you cube!(Getting a new cube is so hard!) So hopefully it will come by February the 21st.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 31, 2009)

EDIT: this post was started before the above post existed*

>_> My SB is popping too much because of what it went through, so I got nothing.  There's a small possibility that I could lend you mind during the competition, but it might be risky... Just order a new one.
Is there anyone you can take this up with?

"STOP RUNNING IN THE HALLWAYS!"
"BUT someone just stole my cube and they're running off!"
"Young Man, I didn't see anything get stolen, so stop running and return to class."
"omg"

Your principle was in the wrong >_<.

Even if you didn't have a speedcube, (unless traveling cost too much) I would recommend going anyway. But 3 weeks and some days should be enough. I ordered on the 15th of December, arrived on the 7th this month. Kind of lengthy, yet enough time if you ordered. Hurry!


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> "STOP RUNNING IN THE HALLWAYS!"
> "BUT someone just stole my cube and they're running off!"
> "Young Man, I didn't see anything get stolen, so stop running and return to class."
> "omg"



That is more or less exactly what happened, i loled when I saw that but the thing is I was laughing at myself so then I felt bad


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 31, 2009)

Odin said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > "STOP RUNNING IN THE HALLWAYS!"
> ...



It'll be ok...

WHEN I KICK YOUR  ON THE 21st.

Cheer up, blue cubes look cool.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you stopped to think about this:

who steals a rubik's cube? Honestly.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 31, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> this *gangster-wannabe* just grabbed my cube from my hand(s) and walked away.


message too short


----------



## toast (Jan 31, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > this *gangster-wannabe* just grabbed my cube from my hand(s) and walked away.
> ...



AKA Wangsta.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 31, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Have you stopped to think about this:
> 
> who steals a rubik's cube? Honestly.



Other jealous cubers because you cube faster than them??? 

I'm the fastest in my school (I dearly hope) and I bring like 3 cubes to school -- my "OLD" main Diansheng (must resticker, the lube (CRC) worked well, but not great, since it still won't freakin' cut corners), my hybrid storebought (vaseline'd core that I wiped out and CRC-lubed SB pieces from the other cube I had whose core broke), and my ES 2x2x2 (WHICH I FREAKIN LOVE STILL, but might need stickers for in the future).... and I lend them out all the time to random people, who always give them back...

Maybe it's cuz I'm a scary fat asian kid who's eyes look like they'll stab you to death if you mess with him... I dunno.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you stopped to think about this:
> ...



Well im not asian so mabye thats why i got my cube stolen


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 31, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> and I lend them out all the time to random people, who always give them back...
> 
> Maybe it's cuz I'm a scary fat asian kid who's eyes look like they'll stab you to death if you mess with him... I dunno.



It's fine when people actually ask for permission to borrow your cubes. It only becomes a problem when they don't.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 31, 2009)

Odin said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > bamman1108 said:
> ...



Doesn't mean they shouldn't be scared of you; what kind of school do you go to anyway!?!?!



DcF1337 said:


> It's fine when people actually ask for permission to borrow your cubes. It only becomes a problem when they don't.



They usually never ask permission -- they know where it is in my bag and they'll just take it out while I'm working on stuff in class. They mention they took my cube by the end of the period or w/e and either give it back there or the next time we end up seeing one another; but so far nothing's been stolen (and I've had all of these cubes for roughly 3 months??).


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 1, 2009)

A long time ago, I brought two cubes to school. One was my main cube. (Storebought, I had only been cubing for about 2 months.) And a cheap $2. Someone wanted to race me, (he didn't know how to solve) so I let him use the cheap one. 

When I was done, we both put the cubes back on the table. Then, somebody took my main cube and said: don't let him finish!

He passed the cube to someone else, and he said: Let me just get two sides!!!

When, I tried to grab the cube from him, he clumsily fell down and my main cube was on the ground. He smashed the red center off, and I was peeved. 

When I got home, I was able to glue the cap back on, but it was a little bit crooked. It fell back off about every month. 

One day, I switched its core with my secondary cube. My main cube didn't turn very well, but I fixed that. The secondary cube turned amazingly, but it eventually wore off.

Now, I use a type A DIY, and those cubes are now used for relays.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Wrong. I always bring my main speedcube where ever I go.
> No one dares to take anything from me.
> Since we are cubers with DIYs, we always need to adjust the screws. That's why I often carry a screw driver. One way to make sure someone returns your cube when he run off with it is by chasing him while holding a screw driver and yelling, "screw you!" After you catch him, stab him with the screw driver until he bleeds. Then you tell him, "You know how I turn the cube so fast? Well, I'm on some sort of illegal drug, that's why. Don't take drugs away from addicts. The withdraw effect can force one to kill. Next time you will die."
> Then you take your cube and run away. After that, everyone should know that you are crazy and no one will dare to mess with you.
> ...



...ROFLMAO!!! lol


----------

